# Fall on the Flats



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Haven't made a video in a while. Let me know what you guys think. I'm stuck behind a desk this morning. I hope nobody is wasting this weather on a hangover...


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Cool aid.


----------



## SightCastFishing (Jun 16, 2017)

Short and sweet, nicely done. The hardest part of making videos is all the **** editing!


----------



## joe_k (Nov 6, 2017)

Nice video. What kind of skiff are you running?


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks, Joe. It's a Gheenoe Classic 15' 6" - she's all I need and has been great for learning. No need to "upgrade" for now...


----------

